# wpa_supplicant va da chi gli pare

## Giepi

Salve gente!

Sempre nel tentativo affannoso di tirar su la mia gentoo box, ora sono arrivato a sbattere la testa col wifi.

Difatti non riesco a dir al mio pc di connettersi al mio fastweb... Continua a connettersi ad una fetentissima alice sprotetta, che non permette neanche di accedere ad internet... Ecco un po' di informazioni:

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Stopping wlan0

*   Bringing down wlan0

*     Shutting down wlan0 ...

*	     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

*	     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

* Starting wlan0

*   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

*   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

*   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

*     Backgrounding ...

testo che compare dopo "starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...":

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param value 0x0 - ipctl[SIOSCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

       th param 5 value 0x1 -

dmesg | tail dopo aver premuto due volte l'interruttore del wifi (non funzionano i led per capire se è accesa o meno):

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

iwl4965: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl4965: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

iwl4965: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

	ssid="FASTWEB-1-quellocheè"

	psk="ASCIIPassphrase"

	priority=5

	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

	proto=WPA

	pairwise=CCMP TKIP

}

iwconfig:

wlan0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"Alice..."

a me sembra tutto alquanto ingarbugliato... voi riuscite a vederci qualche lume?

thx in advance!

----------

## crisandbea

io setterei il file di wpa_supplicant cosi:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

         ssid="FASTWEB-1..quellocheè"

         scan_ssid=1

         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

         psk="ASCIIpass"

        }

```

----------

## Giepi

ho aggiunto al tuo file di conf un update_config e ho riavviato la scheda ma... continua a connettersi un po' come gli pare! Uff!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> ho aggiunto al tuo file di conf un update_config e ho riavviato la scheda ma... continua a connettersi un po' come gli pare! Uff!

 

io avrei provato come ti avevo suggerito, dopo di che magari lo modificavo,   comunque il connettersi come gli pare puoi tradurlo nel linguaggio di che problema ti dà? magari postando i relativi errori?

nb1:prova a lanciare da shell  wpa_gui    ti esce una interfaccia grafica semplice per configurare la tua rete, prova da li.

nb2:puoi postare la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net  , sezione relativa alla wireless.

grazie

----------

## devilheart

è possibile che non riesca a connettersi a quella rete e prova a connettersi ad un'altra rete che trova a portata

----------

## Giepi

Il problema l'ho già inserito sopra, ovvero lanciando iwconfig mi rivela che si connette ad una rete (che non mi da accesso ad internet) senza pass.

iwconfig:

wlan0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"Alice..." 

Purtroppo non dispongo ancora di una interfaccia grafica. È una installazione fresca che aspetta internet prima di installare tutto il materiale non strettamente necessario alla vita del sistema (quindi X.org). Ergo non ho nessun wpa_gui :/

Non so se si connette lì perché non ci riesce alla connessione che ho detto io, ma ravanando in internet nelle varie guide, non ho trovato nessuna maniera di avere un log di questi tentativi. Il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

dai un iwlist $nome_device scanning e riporta l'output

----------

## Giepi

Oboedio!

iwlist wlan0 scanning:

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:03:6F:3C:CF:F8

                    ESSID:"FASTWEB-1-00036F3CCFF0"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=88/100  Signal level=-44 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000001ebf6fc064a

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:17:C2:71:C6:2C

                    ESSID:"Alice-02489726"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=47/100  Signal level=-74 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000001870377f28c

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1C:A2:59:9C:7F

                    ESSID:"Alice-53067086"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=83/100  Signal level=-51 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000cd9b2e0d0e

```

iwconfig:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Alice-02489726"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:C2:71:C6:2C   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=35/100  Signal level=-81 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

manca nessun dato?   :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

prova a configurare il file di wpa_supplicant come ti ho suggerito prima e  dopo dai da riga di comando il seguento comando :

```

wpa_supplicant -iwlan0  -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext

```

posta eventuali errori.

ciao

----------

## Giepi

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOSCIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Trying to associate with 00:03:6f:3c:cf:f8 (SSID='FASTWEB-1-00036F3CCF0' freq=2421MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out

Ho provato a pingare google.. acc niente... Allora ho pensato che forse dipendeva dal fatto che non ho ancora impostato i dns:

dhcpd wlan0

err, wlan0: timed out

warn, wlan0: using IPV4ALL address 169.254.230.221

err, wlan0: Failed to lookup via DNS: Temporary failure in name resolution

Ho pure provato ad aggiungere a /etc/resolv.conf i Dns di fastweb trovati su internet... Niet... Provato a pingare l'ip di google... Network irragiungibile...

Boh...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
> 
> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOSCIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
> 
> WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Trying to associate with 00:03:6f:3c:cf:f8 (SSID='FASTWEB-1-00036F3CCF0' freq=2421MHz)
> ...

 

dagli errori che riporti il problema è il non riuscire ad associarsi alla tua rete wifi, 

se dai  

```
 iwconfig wlan0 essid FASTWEB-1-00036F3CCF0 key quella_che_è 
```

 e dopo dai dhcpcd wlan0 ,  vedi se ti dà errori.

per me è un problema che non hai tutte le impostazioni di crittografia settate nel kernel , quindi il tuo router wifi e la tua scheda wifi non riescono ad arrivare a condivire la chiave di rete,

ciao

----------

## Giepi

mi sa che hai ragione: un bel po' di roba l'avevo messa come modulo... Fatto sta che non so cosa occorre caricare... ho quindi caricato i moduli per il wep, il ccp e il tkip... però continua a dare quegli errori   :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> mi sa che hai ragione: un bel po' di roba l'avevo messa come modulo... Fatto sta che non so cosa occorre caricare... ho quindi caricato i moduli per il wep, il ccp e il tkip... però continua a dare quegli errori  

 

ho la strana sensazione che hai scazzato qualcosa nella configurazione del kernel,  puoi postare un lspci??? 

giusto per capire che periferica hai.

ciauz

----------

## Giepi

ehm... non ho attualmente nessun comando lspci installato... nè sembra esserci un ebuild approposito.

Cmq io so Perfettamente che cosa monta il mio pc  :Smile:  Una Intel 4965AGN. Nello specifico, stando ad everest:

```
    Rete locale:

      Indirizzo MAC primario                            00-13-E8-B6-A0-79

      Adattatore di rete                                Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet

      Adattatore di rete                                Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN  (23.250.205.206)

      Modem                                             HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

```

Ho notato in oltre che al boot, quando fallisce ad accedere alla periferica, c'è pure questo messaggio di errore, sotto quelli postati:

```
Starting wpa_cli on wlan0... Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant

wpa_ctrl_open:No such file or dir [!!!]

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlan0 could not start
```

Cmq il risultato non cambia, pur caricando tutti i moduli specifici, e cioè:

```
af_packet

mac80211

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

iwl4965

```

Questo è infatti il contenuto del mio /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

:/

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> ehm... non ho attualmente nessun comando lspci installato... nè sembra esserci un ebuild approposito.
> 
> Cmq io so Perfettamente che cosa monta il mio pc  Una Intel 4965AGN. Nello specifico, stando ad everest:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il comando fa parte del pacchetto pciutils, comunque  verifica di aver installato il firmware per la tua scheda ovvero il pacchetto iwl4965-ucode

ciauz

----------

## Giepi

installatissimo :/

P.S. ehm non vorrei essere pignolo... ma è così che si quota?  O_O

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> installatissimo :/
> 
> P.S. ehm non vorrei essere pignolo... ma è così che si quota?  O_O

 

cioè? non ho capito che vuoi dire???

----------

## Giepi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Giepi wrote:*   installatissimo :/
> 
> P.S. ehm non vorrei essere pignolo... ma è così che si quota?  O_O 
> 
> cioè? non ho capito che vuoi dire???

 

Ehm... Installatissimo vuol dire che l'ho installato già all'inizio.

Sul quoting ti volevo solo fare notare che hai riportato tutto il mio messaggio precedente (abbastanza lungo) senza apparente motivo, tutto qua   :Razz: 

----------

## crisandbea

@Giepi

fai partire il tuo via NetworkManager oppure no??? se lo fai via NetworkManager togli dal boot l'avvio automatico di /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 o chi per essa,

per il resto dacci un resoconto di dove sei arrivato, che mi sono un pò perso    :Embarassed: 

ciauz

----------

## Giepi

Non uso nessun tool... Vorrei usare wpa_supplicant o iwconfig...

Ripeto che per ora non ho un ambiente grafico, aspetto la connessione per averlo.

Riepilogo: al boot ottengo quegli errori strani di cui sopra, mentre se interrogo iwconfig mi rivela che anzichè connettersi a Fastweb si connette ad un'altra rete aperta, che però non mi permette di navigare.

Possiedo una 4965AGN

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Non uso nessun tool... Vorrei usare wpa_supplicant o iwconfig...
> 
> Ripeto che per ora non ho un ambiente grafico, aspetto la connessione per averlo.
> 
> Riepilogo: al boot ottengo quegli errori strani di cui sopra, mentre se interrogo iwconfig mi rivela che anzichè connettersi a Fastweb si connette ad un'altra rete aperta, che però non mi permette di navigare.
> ...

 

ok , il tuo file di configurazione di wpa_supplicant.conf quale è??? il file /etc/conf.d/net come è??  

ciauz

----------

## Giepi

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

         ssid="FASTWEB-1-00036F3CCFF0"

         scan_ssid=1

         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

         psk="ad19a98a79"

        } 
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

```

----------

## crisandbea

presupposto che i moduli per la tua scheda siano stati caricati all'avvio,   dai il seguente comando postando eventuali errori:

```
wpa_supplicant -iwlan0  -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
```

da un'altra shell dai   

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

 se non hai dhcpcd ma hai dhclient fa lo stesso dai dhclient wlan0.

ciauz

----------

## unz

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io qui metterei wlan0 e non eth0

----------

## Giepi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant -iwlan0  -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
> 
> ...

 

Questa è bella... All'inizio non parte /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 che ho aggiunto al boot.

Killo il wpa_supplicant che non funziona.

Dopodichè do i due comandi come dati da te (e che non hanno mai funzionato) e mi danno tutti gli errori che ho postato sopra... Solo che ora si connette e funziona bene!

Boh... Solo che ogni volta devo fare la procedure a mano oO

----------

## mlg82

forse ha ragione unz...devi mettere wlan0 al posto di eth0 in:

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## TwoMinds

...ciao... ma che versione di kernel, wpa_supplicant e NetworkManager hai?...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant -iwlan0  -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
> 
> ...

 

quindi funziona ora,   a quali errori ti riferisci in particolare???   posta poi un rc-update show 

ciauz

----------

## ckx3009

mi unisco al discorso dato che ho notevoli casini anche io con la WPA_supplicant:

in pratica, usando strumenti come KWiFi o altri vedo le reti che ho intorno ma non posso connettermi 

posto le stesse cose che avete chiesto a lui:

scheda di rete wifi (da lspci):

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

driver installati correttamente nel kernel e caricati all'avvio.

ho installati anche questi pacchetti, tutti aggiornati all'ultima versione rilasciata in portage:

net-wireless/ipw3945

net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

net-wireless/ipw3945d

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

#/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart:

```
 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable                   [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

dal WPA_GUI non riesco ad accedere a nessuna rete

il mio /etc/conf.d/net era configurato in questo modo (non funzionava):

```
#eth0

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

#wlan0

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis"

depend_wlan0() {

        need ipw3945d

}
```

seguendo questa guida ho settato il /etc/conf.d/net cosi' (non funziona lo stesso):

```
#eth0

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

#wlan0

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis"

depend_wlan0() {

        need ipw3945d

}
```

e settato cosi' il wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="NETWORK"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="la mia pass"

        priority=2

        }
```

mentre prima della guida era esattamente come proposto da crisandbea (non andava).

#iwlist wlan0 scanning:

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:3F:15:73:B6

                    ESSID:"NETWORK"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=93/100  Signal level=-37 dBm  Noise level=-37 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2239ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:15:E9:27:90:E0

                    ESSID:"G604T_WIRELESS"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=52/100  Signal level=-77 dBm  Noise level=-77 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2510ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:08:5C:EF:3A:04

                    ESSID:"CN405WL54"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=93/100  Signal level=-88 dBm  Noise level=-37 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 5012ms ago
```

la rete che interessa a me e' la prima "NETWORK" protetta.

#iwconfig:

```
wlan0     unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:126   Missed beacon:0
```

#wpa_supplicant -iwlan0  -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext

```
Trying to associate with 00:17:3f:15:73:b6 (SSID='NETWORK' freq=2462 MHz)

Associated with 00:17:3f:15:73:b6

Authentication with 00:17:3f:15:73:b6 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
```

# wpa_supplicant -iwlan0  -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi

```
Unsupported driver 'madwifi'.

Segmentation fault
```

# dhcpcd wlan0

```
err, wlan0: timed out

warn, wlan0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.29.178
```

e per finire:

# rc-update show

```
           alsasound | boot

             apache2 |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

           g15daemon |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

            ipw3945d | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot default

           net.wlan0 |      default

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default
```

fatemi andare 'sta wifi maledetta T.T

(p.s. se uso WPA_supplicant Administration GUI non mi fa nemmeno salvare le configurazioni: failed to enable network in wpa_supplicant configuration.

ho controllato di avere i permessi settati correttamente...e direi che ci sono.)

----------

## crisandbea

se usi i driver iwl3945 del kernel questi 

```

net-wireless/ipw3945

net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

net-wireless/ipw3945d
```

non ti servono a  nulla , rimuovili riemergi i net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode,  e poi dovrebbe andarti.

ciauz

----------

## ckx3009

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> se usi i driver iwl3945 del kernel questi 
> 
> ```
> 
> net-wireless/ipw3945
> ...

 

rimossi i driver, riemerso net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode, ricompilato correttamente ma non cambia nulla e da WPA_GUI non riesco ancora a far nulla perche' non salva la configurazione.

non so se puo' essere utile ma ho provato a fare un eseguibile cosi':

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -B

dhclient wlan0
```

quando lo lancio da console mi dice questo:

```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

update_config=1

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b                              NETWORK

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x1e

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=9): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='NETWORK'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:02:3e:d1:09

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

Daemonize..

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.0-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2007 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:13:02:3e:d1:09

Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:13:02:3e:d1:09

Sending on   Socket/fallback

option_space_encapsulate: option space agent does not exist, but is configured.

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

No DHCPOFFERS received.

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

prima di lanciare il programma, assicurati che wlan0 sia up

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

----------

## ckx3009

e' tutto up..ma non va ugualmente

c'e' anche la lucina della scheda di rete wifi che lampeggia  ma non si connette a nulla e dhcp non assegna nessun ip

#dhcpcd wlan0

```
err, wlan0: timed out

warn, wlan0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.29.178
```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Banalmente sul tuo router e' attivo il server dhcp ?

----------

## ckx3009

si, infatti ho un altro pc (winzozz) che si collega via wifi e uno, sempre winzozz, che si collega via ethernet...il problema non e' il router, e' il mio pc con linux che fa le bizze.

ora che ci penso: mi sembra una cosa molto assurda perche' su win non da questo problema...ma e' possibile che un pc linux non possa collegarsi a un router contemporaneamente (nel senso di avere entrambe le connessioni attive) via wifi e via ethernet?

perche' il pc da cui scrivo e' quello con linux, collegato via ethernet al router (e cosi' funziona benissimo).

----------

## unz

ho la tua stessa scheda wi-fi, e dopo 1 anno ancora non ho capito come farla funzionare una volta per tutte. E' l'hardware più instabile che io abbia mai avuto. All'inizio pensavo fosse un problema di configurazioni, ma non è così. Alle ore XX:XX funzionano, alle ore YY:YY non più, con il sistema operativo e router immutati. La scheda perde la connessione appena inizia il traffico, se non fai niente rimane connessa per pochi minuti e poi crolla.

----------

## crisandbea

 *unz wrote:*   

> ho la tua stessa scheda wi-fi, e dopo 1 anno ancora non ho capito come farla funzionare una volta per tutte. E' l'hardware più instabile che io abbia mai avuto. All'inizio pensavo fosse un problema di configurazioni, ma non è così. Alle ore XX:XX funzionano, alle ore YY:YY non più, con il sistema operativo e router immutati. La scheda perde la connessione appena inizia il traffico, se non fai niente rimane connessa per pochi minuti e poi crolla.

 

io anche ho la stessa scheda  è non ho nessun problema.

non credo di aver fatto configurazioni particolari.

ciauz

----------

## ckx3009

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   ho la tua stessa scheda wi-fi, e dopo 1 anno ancora non ho capito come farla funzionare una volta per tutte. E' l'hardware più instabile che io abbia mai avuto. All'inizio pensavo fosse un problema di configurazioni, ma non è così. Alle ore XX:XX funzionano, alle ore YY:YY non più, con il sistema operativo e router immutati. La scheda perde la connessione appena inizia il traffico, se non fai niente rimane connessa per pochi minuti e poi crolla. 
> 
> io anche ho la stessa scheda  è non ho nessun problema.
> 
> non credo di aver fatto configurazioni particolari.
> ...

 

ti chiedo troppo se ti chiedo di spiegarmi i passaggi che hai fatto per configurarla? a partire dalla configurazione del kernel (varie opzioni attivate eccetera), i driver installati, i programmi esterni come wpa_supplicant, eventuali networkmanager e simili..

----------

## crisandbea

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *unz wrote:*   ho la tua stessa scheda wi-fi, e dopo 1 anno ancora non ho capito come farla funzionare una volta per tutte. E' l'hardware più instabile che io abbia mai avuto. All'inizio pensavo fosse un problema di configurazioni, ma non è così. Alle ore XX:XX funzionano, alle ore YY:YY non più, con il sistema operativo e router immutati. La scheda perde la connessione appena inizia il traffico, se non fai niente rimane connessa per pochi minuti e poi crolla. 
> 
> io anche ho la stessa scheda  è non ho nessun problema.
> 
> non credo di aver fatto configurazioni particolari.
> ...

 

ho semplicemente letto questa  guida  , uso i driver ilw3945 presenti nel dal kernel-2.6.24 in poi, uso il firmware iwl3945-ucode, uso wpa_supplicant perchè mi collego sempre  a reti wifi protette, nessuna configurazione particolare, uso anche il networkmanager molto spesso è non mi dà nessun problema.

ciauz

----------

## ckx3009

se ti dicessi che ti voglio bene probabilmente direi ben poco  :Very Happy: 

funziona tutto ora

c'era un "leggero problema" che mi e' stato evidenziato dal wpa_gui lanciato da console...avevo in pratica nella cartella /var/run/wpa_supplicant un file eth1 e un wlan0...peccato che lui avrebbe dovuto leggere il wlan0 e non l'eth1, quindi ho eliminato il file di troppo e magicamente si e' connesso *-*

tutto grazie alla seconda parte di quella guida (che avevo gia' seguito, ma forse mi ero perso qualche pezzo)

grazie mille ancora  :Very Happy: 

ciao!!

----------

## lucapost

[semi OT]

trovo alquanto fastidioso per il wifi avere 2 file di configurazione: /etc/conf.d/net e /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.

[/semi OT]

----------

## ckx3009

ma il /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf serve solo a memorizzare le impostazioni delle reti wifi a cui ci si connette...e' un po' la lista delle reti. molto comodo se uno deve collegarsi a molte reti diverse, magari anche con criteri di protezione diversi.

forse e' solo un fatto di abitudini

----------

## crisandbea

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ma il /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf serve solo a memorizzare le impostazioni delle reti wifi a cui ci si connette...e' un po' la lista delle reti. molto comodo se uno deve collegarsi a molte reti diverse, magari anche con criteri di protezione diversi.
> 
> forse e' solo un fatto di abitudini

 

metti il tag risolto visto che a quanto pare hai risolto.

ciauz

----------

## Giepi

Non ho risolto io che ho aperto il thread   :Very Happy: 

L'errore che becco all'avvio quando prova a fare partire net.wlan0 è, intermezzato con i classici errori postati sopra che mi da ogni volta che faccio partire wpa_supplicant:

```
Starting wpa_cli on wlan0... Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant

wpa_ctrl_open:No such file or dir [!!!]

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlan0 could not start

```

ho corretto il eth0 in wlan0, ma il problema rimane.

L'unica cosa che c'è da fare è un bel kill -9 a wpa_supplicant e dopo farlo ripartire con dopo il dhcpd...

Rispondo solo ora che ho avuto un po' smandruzzamenti, scusate .-P

----------

## crisandbea

@Giepi  

ops  scusa  ....    :Embarassed: 

prova a seguire anche te la guida cambiando se hai una scheda diversa i vari driver.

ciauz

----------

## Giepi

Ho seguito perfettamente la guida, difatti la connessione a me parte.

Solo che non riesco a farla andare all'avvio   :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Ho seguito perfettamente la guida, difatti la connessione a me parte.
> 
> Solo che non riesco a farla andare all'avvio  

 

non riesci a  farla andare all'avvio significa  che ti dà errori o che non parte proprio?? 

nel primo caso posta gli errori, nel secondo  hai dato  

```
 rc-update add net.wlan0(o il nome della tua interfaccia) default???
```

----------

## Giepi

Ehm... Gli errori che mi da sono un pelino più su (credo 4 reply)   :Smile:  e son pure ripetuti in giro per il topic...

Cmq sì, ho dato quel comando, e come puoi vedere sopra, non riesce a farlo partire per Dio sa quale motivo...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Ehm... Gli errori che mi da sono un pelino più su (credo 4 reply)   e son pure ripetuti in giro per il topic...
> 
> Cmq sì, ho dato quel comando, e come puoi vedere sopra, non riesce a farlo partire per Dio sa quale motivo...

 

visto che mi ci raccapezzo poco con ciò che dici, ovvero un pò di post dietro dicevi che funzionava, però avevi cmq qualche errore, ora funziona ancora?? o non funziona più??

il tuo file /etc/init.d/net ha le seguenti righe in questo modo???

```

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

il tuo wpa_supplicant.con è impostato come ti ho suggerito un bel pò di post fa???

se dai una volta loggato il comando  

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

  posta il suo output.

nb:usi i driver esterni al kernel o quelli interni??

ciauz

----------

## Giepi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> visto che mi ci raccapezzo poco con ciò che dici, ovvero un pò di post dietro dicevi che funzionava, però avevi cmq qualche errore, ora funziona ancora?? o non funziona più??
> 
> il tuo file /etc/init.d/net ha le seguenti righe in questo modo???
> ...

 

Per funzionare, la connessione funziona, ma dopo che killo il wpa_supplicant che parte all'avvio....

il mio /etc/conf.d/net [era un errore /etc/init.d/net, vero?] contiene SOLO quelle tre righe non commentate e il mio wpa_supplicant e' come mi hai suggerito tu. Questo e' quello che succede quando all'avvio il sistema prova a montare la scheda per default

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported        [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or dir  [ !! ]

localhost ~ # ping -c2 www.google.it

ping: unknown host www.google.it

localhost ~ # killall -9 wpa_supplicant

localhost ~ # wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -BDwext && dhcpcd wlan0

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - err, wlan0: Failed to lookup hostname via DNS: Name or service not known

localhost ~ # ping -c2 www.google.it

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.137.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

```

come puoi vedere dopo parte... boh...

Cmq i driver sono quelli interni, avendo io il kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r4, che e' uno dei primi ad averli interni

----------

## crisandbea

@Giepi

si scusa era il /etc/conf.d/net ,  comunque a parte l'errore  *Quote:*   

> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported 

 

che è normale per il momento,  per me c'è qualcosa che hai sbagliato nei vari file di configurazioni, compreso il kernel , dove il alcuni  post fa dicevi di aver caricato i moduli ieee80211, il che mi fa pensare che hai configurato un pò male il kernel il questa sezione, poi con il nuovo stack mac80211 non dovresti averli selezionati i moduli ieee80211. e di conseguenza lavora male,

nb:che versione di wpa_supplicant hai??? usa una versione >= alla 0.5.8

----------

## mlg82

Giepi pensavo avessi risolto....comunque ho la tua stessa scheda wireless, uso il tuo stesso metodo di protezione ed ho anche io fastweb, quindi riusciremo a farla andare la tua scheda.

Prima cosa io uso wpa_supplicant in ~amd64.

Ecco il mio wpa_supplicant.conf

```
akira@akirabox ~ $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        ssid="dlink"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk="tuaPassword"

        priority=1

}

```

questo è il mio net

```
akira@akirabox ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext"

```

chiaramente ho creato net.wlan0 facendo un link simbolico a net.lo

Se vuoi ti posto, oppure ti mando il mio config del kernel

Fammi sapere

----------

## Giepi

Ciao.

Anche il mio wlan0 è un symlink (chissà dove diamine lo avevo letto di fare, mah), e il mio /etc/conf.d/net ora è copia conforme del tuo... nada.

Ripeto che il problema non è che non si connette, ma che non si connette all'avvio!

Credo che l'errore principale sia questo:

Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: no such file or dir [!!!

Mah...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
> Anche il mio wlan0 è un symlink (chissà dove diamine lo avevo letto di fare, mah), e il mio /etc/conf.d/net ora è copia conforme del tuo... nada.
> 
> Ripeto che il problema non è che non si connette, ma che non si connette all'avvio!
> ...

 

te lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, che versione di wpa_supplicant usi????? devi usarne una >= 0.58, ok?  

ciao

----------

## Giepi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> te lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, che versione di wpa_supplicant usi????? devi usarne una >= 0.58, ok?  
> 
> ciao

 

Ooops  :Smile:  Ho controllato, avevo una 0.5.7. Ho aggiornato alla 0.5.10... Ed ho esattamente lo stesso problema all'avvio!

Uff mi sa che che sarò condannato a vita a fare killall -9 wpa_supplicant && wpa_supplicant...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mlg82

Vuoi ripostare il tuo attuale wpa_supplicant.conf?

----------

## Giepi

[code]ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

         ssid="FASTWEB-1-00036F3CCFF0"

         scan_ssid=1

         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

         psk="ad19a98a79"

        } 

# wpa_supplicant -iwlan0  -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext

ripeto che il problema è solo all'avvio, perché se lancio wpa_supplicant dopo il boot, da root, e do un dhcpd wlan0, la rete parte.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> [code]ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=wheel
> 
> network={
> ...

 

all'avvio quindi non parte, giusto ? ovviamente hai aggiunto  net.wlan0 al runlevel di default? hai dato un etc-update??? per vedere se hai dei file da aggiornare????

ciauz

----------

## mlg82

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ...

 

Lo so che potrebbe sembrarti una richiesta sciocca, ma faresti una prova utilizzando il mio wpa_suppicant.conf (modificandolo ovviamente con il tuo ssid e psk)?

----------

## djinnZ

Tanto per capire una cosa, hai provato a mettere mano a /etc/conf.d/rc, che so un RC_PLUG_SERVICES="none" o ="!net.wlan" o qualcosa del genere? Premesso che non ho seguito la discussione e non ho voglia di leggermi tutto.

----------

## Giepi

Mah... alla fine (non me ne vogliate) ho fatto l'eretico e son scappato da nm-applet... Non parte neanche lui all'avvio * ha le pass su gnome * ma almeno adesso è normale... Ed ho l'applet lì su che mi fa selezionare le linee wifi, bello integrato  :Smile: 

----------

